# Buttermilk brined lamb



## Raine (Jul 29, 2005)

Buttermilk brined lamb

1 leg lamb -- boned & butterflied
1/2  cup           kosher salt
1 bunch rosemary
1 bunch mint
1/2  bunch thyme
3 tablespoons ground pepper
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 teaspoon coriander
1 pinch allspice
1 drizzle molasses
1 quart  buttermilk

Using a mortar and pestle, thoroughly crush herb leaves with salt. Mix in spices and rub all surfaces of meat with a light coating. Drizzle some molasses on and put the prepared meat in a plastic bag or non reactive container and add buttermilk. Allow to marinate in the refrigerator over night turning a couple of times. About an hour before you are ready to cook, drain the meat and allow it to sit at room temperature until the smoker is ready. Smoke-cook at around 300 deg. F to an internal temperature of 135 140. A butterflied leg should take about 3 hours to cook; a whole leg should marinate and cook longer.
Serve with mint jelly or yogurt-cucumber sauce.


----------

